# Partlist Radon Swoop 8.0 aus 2013



## LukasMai (3. Januar 2014)

Leider gibt es auf der Radon Seite kein Archiv. Ich habe im IBC ein Swoop 8.0 von 2013 gefunden aber der Verkäufer kennt selbst nicht die genauen Parts des Swoop 8.0 aus 2013. Können mir ggf. andere Swoop Fahrer die Serienausstattung posten?

VIelen Dank vorab!


----------



## Nezzar (3. Januar 2014)

https://web.archive.org/web/2013041...n-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-8-0_id_18447_.htm 

Hier hätt's die Information auch gegeben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/datenblaetter-von-aelteren-modellen.672206/ Ist auch auf der ersten Seite der Themenübersicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (3. Januar 2014)

danke


----------

